# Jennings interview at truehoop



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

http://myespn.go.com/nba/truehoop - Kevin Arnovitz caught up with Brandon Jennings and talked about Summer league and Jennings work with a media pro. Further down Arnovitz talks about how well Jennings and Jody meeks have been playing together.


----------

